

Helm, a functionally reactive game engine - kaishiro
http://helm-engine.org/

======
kaishiro
I actually just started playing around with this today, after seeing the
reference via Chucklefish's blog:
[http://blog.chucklefish.org/?p=154](http://blog.chucklefish.org/?p=154)

TL;DR - Apparently they're stepping away from it with their latest game,
primarily because of its focus on 2D rendering. It's heavily influencing their
newest internal toolset though, called Cove (not opened up yet, as far as I
can tell).

------
_Robbie
I used Helm for a simple 2D simulator/prototype for edge detection and
orientation. Link to code below (it was my first Haskell program). While it
was not a game in any sense, I found it quite fun and easy to use.
[https://github.com/rgleichman/sense/blob/master/AngleGripper...](https://github.com/rgleichman/sense/blob/master/AngleGripper.hs)

------
elbrodeur
Would love to see examples of the engine working. Poked around a bit and
couldn't find any demonstration games. Am I missing something?

~~~
Gracana
They do have some examples of the engine working in the "guide" pages [1], but
I don't really know enough about the technology to be impressed. "It's just a
black triangle."

[1] [http://helm-engine.org/guide/gradients/](http://helm-
engine.org/guide/gradients/)

~~~
michael_fine
Those don't really show much of the FRP style programming, it's how pretty
much all haskell graphics libraries work.

~~~
sntran
The language that Helm was inspired by, Elm ([http://elm-
lang.org/](http://elm-lang.org/)), does have multiple examples to show the
power of FRP.

~~~
sprobertson
The resources surrounding Elm are the best set of FRP examples I've seen so
far.

------
thoughtpalette
Might be off topic, but I love the logo.

------
oakwhiz
I haven't been able to figure out how to get this to compile on Windows. It
seems to have something to do with its dependency on GTK.

~~~
sgwizdak
Yeah, I haven't had much luck with OSX either, lots of the glib dependencies
seems somewhat busted due to

[https://github.com/gtk2hs/gtk2hs/issues/1](https://github.com/gtk2hs/gtk2hs/issues/1)

